# Follicle size, blood levels and egg collection



## Leodeo (May 30, 2005)

Ladies,

I read your posts everyday, feel inspired by all your stories and admire the wealth of knowledge you all contribute to this site. I have tried looking for an answer to what worries me at present in previous postings, but fear that I am too impatient to rummage thoroughly enough. I need your help and advise please!

I am currently on my 3rd ICSI cycle (1st cycle with Barts and next 2 cycles with Lister as an egg sharer) and am a bit paranoid because of the outcome of my last cycle where I had 9 follicles on 2nd scan and only 5 eggs collected which I end up donating because there were not really enough to share. I went for my 2nd scan this morning and was told that egg collection might not be on Monday because of the sizes of the follicles (5ggs on the right ranging from 16.5mm-17.5mm and 6eggs on the left ranging from 13.5mm-16mm). I agreed that it might be the best way forward and resigned to the idea of another scan on Monday with egg collection to be scheduled for Wednesday. I then received a call when I got back home saying that my blood levels were good (above 9,000) and that egg collection will now be on Monday and to take trigger injection tonight.

I am a bit confused and scared that I might not get enough eggs as before because the follicles are not big enough. I called the duty nurse who tried to reassure me that we are looking at two different scenarios here and that it is looking better this time around compared to the last cycle and assured me that the doctors know what they are doing. When I asked her what the blood results meant and how these could improve the chances of the outcome on Monday, she (bless her) explained that the results can indicate how many eggs there might be and that over 9,000 was very good. 

Has this happened to any of you ladies. I need some reassurance please as I'm driving myself nuts. 

Leodeoxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Sorry cant help with your question

Just wanted to wish u well for ur EC

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## Leodeo (May 30, 2005)

Dear Em and Lou,

Thank you both very much for your kind wishes. I have kind of resigned myself to what tomorrow will bring and have calmed down a bit more today. 

Lou, as you rightly said, no point in worrying too much about things. Worrying would most probably not change much for the better. 

Take care both and if all goes well, you'll be hearing all about it.

Leodeoxxx


----------

